# Hitchhiker Bomb



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

So after trying to grab new Zombie Shot Shells by Viaje from SBC (they sold out), BOTL @Regiampiero reached out and asked if I wanted him to grab some from his local B&M.

Well, not only did he grab some Shot Shells, but the originals from a few years back!

Then I get the package and it's full of Hitchhikers!

Thanks for help and the hit and the thought that went into it!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

SoCal Gunner said:


> So after trying to grab new Zombie Shot Shells by Viaje from SBC (they sold out), BOTL @Regiampiero reached out and asked if I wanted him to grab some from his local B&M.
> 
> Well, not only did he grab some Shot Shells, but the originals from a few years back!
> 
> ...


My pleasure. Couldn't let those shots travel unescorted now. I really hope you enjoy the variety and you let me know what you think about the 5 Vegas and the hvc because I'm wondering if I'm crazy or those are just underrated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautifully done!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hell Yeah!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice selection! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

How are the shot shells? Pretty sure I haven't seen anybody post in the what nc did you smoke thread.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice beat down !


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Enjoy that chisel.
Reg tossed one my way last year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Some fine looking bodyguards there!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fine looking smokes there! Those hitchhikers can ride with me any day! Congrats!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm gummy jones and I approve those hitchhikers


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Great hit there. Good on you


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

